# Student Visa (572)> Lodged Partner Visa (820) = Medicare?



## tokai86 (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi guys,
I currently holding student visa TU 572, and had lodged my partner visa application (820 & 801) last week and been issued with receipt and acknowledge letter. Just wondering if I may be able to apply for a medicare? anyone hav done this and hav experiencsed about this before?
I hav private insurance with medibank as per required my student visa to have health insurance. but my partner would like us to get a same medicare card with both us name in one card.

I rang the immigration, the lady from melb picked up my phone and was so rude. I asked her and she said its not their problem. I have to ask medicare office for that. I mean to go to medicare office to ask them, but I worry they gonna treat me so rude as many times when I deal with government body they are always so rude. why is that?


----------



## cu59105 (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi , yes you can apply for medicare. I have my 820 in and I did some investigating and finally went down and asked. they said yes I do qualify. I received a number that day and my card with in a week . Go down and apply for it. You will need a copy of your receipt from immigration stating you have applied for 820 visa and your passport .


----------



## tokai86 (Jun 1, 2011)

I run down to medicare office in syd CBD few minutes ago. but the lady told me I can not apply for medicare because I holding student visa atm, she said I have to be granted for permanent visa first. and bring the grant letter from immigration.. I am confused now @[email protected]!

Were you on student visa, when you applied for your medicare?


----------



## cu59105 (Jan 16, 2011)

No I am on a bridging visa til my 820 is approved..


----------



## russellie (May 16, 2012)

I'm not 100% sure but you might need to wait until your student visa expires before your bridging visa a kicks in and then you will be able to apply for Medicare.

Either way you will be covered by private health insurance until your student visa expires so it won't be a problem.


----------



## tokai86 (Jun 1, 2011)

And before u granted with bridging visa. What visa were u on?


----------



## tokai86 (Jun 1, 2011)

Yes. As the immi officer told me on the day I submitted my application, my bridging visa will kick in after my student visa expires. At the moment, actually i holding 2 visa. Student visa n bva. But it only show my student visa n bva sit on the back. 
I can travel outside oz, but after I come back I hav to inform them to re active my bva. 

I do hav private insurance, dont really worry about medicare. Just only because my partner want me to register in together in one same card


----------



## cu59105 (Jan 16, 2011)

So you are still on your student visa?? then you need to wait til your bridging visa kicks in then go apply. 
I came over on a visitor visa and applied for partner visa after I got married. I waited a few months after because I wasnt sure about the medicare. They told me I qualified because I applied for a partner visa . I am on a bridging visa now with work rights . I just sent in my medical and Australian police checks. Hopefully soon I will get my visa..


----------



## ccpro (Feb 2, 2012)

You should be able to apply for medicare after u received the acknowledgement letter if ur married to ur Aussie partner otherwise you'll have to wait until the grant of visa. Bring in the letter with necessary Medicare application form to the Medicare office. They will process it for you n you should receive medicare card within two weeks. However you won't be using the same Medicare card of your partner just yet, that means you can't be put under his card until you are granted the PR. You will have an interim card during the process of partner visa. Hope it helps.


----------



## ccpro (Feb 2, 2012)

Also even though you and your partner have two cards two numbers but you can link them up under one threshold. Ask someone in Medicare office they will know what to do. It's all my experience. I applied the visa while on ETA tourist visa then applied Medicare straight after I got the acknowledgement letter without waiting for the bva to kick in.


----------



## tokai86 (Jun 1, 2011)

We are not married. We are in de facto relationship. Thank you so much for your information about the card. 

Its really confusing me now. I dont really care about medicare actually. I hav private insurance for almost 4 years now n had never claim any from them, but as my partner said we never know what happen n he would like me to take more part into australian things. 

Anyway, would ask my partner to call medicare office to ask them again for me. English is not my first language, I speak n understand functionaly I think haha. But when I am angry n nervous, I look like an idiot n cant really speak up. Its really upset me sometimes, they way this gov treat n service people.


----------



## ccpro (Feb 2, 2012)

This may help you

http://www.humanservices.gov.au/spw/customer/forms/resources/3101-1010en.pdf


----------



## tokai86 (Jun 1, 2011)

Thank you. I had downloaded that form before I went the other day


----------



## Emily88 (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi tokai86 
I was in the same situation as you , i applied for medicare card after i lodged 820 visa 1 week and my student visa hasn't expired , the medicare officer they will know after you show them your acknowledgement letter as you can see on the first page there will be your name on the shaded box and they will give you a temporary receipt medicare number so you can use that one first if you need to see a doctor while you are waiting for a card to be mail to within 2 weeks.


----------



## tokai86 (Jun 1, 2011)

Really?? Woww. Thank you so much for your info. But why the lady said No to me? She not even asked anything, just said No!! 

What did u say to the medicare officer? Or u just show your acknowledge letter? Did u bring complete medicare form?


----------



## Emily88 (Jun 5, 2011)

Yes , i said that i'm in processing of a partner visa and show my acknowledge letter
with my passport thats it , No you don't need to bring the form they will give it to you and filled up at the counter. Hope you all the best


----------



## tokai86 (Jun 1, 2011)

Thank you so so muchhh. I will try my luck next week. Did u link your card to your partner medicare card?


----------



## Emily88 (Jun 5, 2011)

No i didn't link my card to my partner one , i got my own and its valid for 1 year as its a Interim card and when its nearly expired they will send you a new one and have to wait until PR 801 granted to be able to get a green one with validity for 5 years.


----------



## tokai86 (Jun 1, 2011)

Did u mention to them about link your card? Or u didnt ask at all?


----------



## Emily88 (Jun 5, 2011)

tokai86 said:


> Did u mention to them about link your card? Or u didnt ask at all?


No I didn't ask them because I think I wouldn't be able to add my name on my partner's card until I became a PR but however you can ask them if you would like to add your name on that.


----------



## tokai86 (Jun 1, 2011)

No worries, will do n see what happen. 
Thank you so much for sharing, dont know what to do with out u guys in this forum. 

Government really like to play ping pong hey!!


----------



## MaxFactor (May 8, 2014)

Maybe it will be usefull for other people.
According to Medicare rules, people who applied for permanent residency are eligible for medicare (this information is available on Medicare website, I can't post URL due to this forum's restrictions for new members). The same information is available on enrolment application. This means that it does not care which type of visa you are currently holding (bridging visa or student or whatever). The most important is the fact to apply for PR (through partner visa or skilled migration or ...). That's why PR costs so much. Cos it seems to include medical support on the first stages of your life in Australia. Good luck!


----------

